# Son rapes mom. O.o



## Yaminake (Nov 26, 2006)

Alabama - Police in Albertville say 19-year-old Gary Helms, Junior is charged with raping his 45-year-old mother.

Police say he did it to seek revenge against his brother after the two argued over a girlfriend.

The police report says Helms' mother was passed out drunk on the couch when the rape started.

She came to and recognized her son during the attack.

The police report says his mother tried to get away but Helms held her down until he was finished.

Albertville police Sergeant James Smth says Helms confessed to the attack and was ordered held in the Marshall County Jail on a $100,000 bond.

"From what we understand the rape stemmed from an argument between him and his brother. And apparently they were arguing over a girlfriend. And the rape was some sort of retaliation towards his brother ... it's just pretty much a shock to the conscious of the general public."



I think the term "Mother fucker" can be used properly here? o_o

(tell me if that has ben posted before, I looked and didnt see it. I think its a BIT old but not too much. O.o)


----------



## Brandt (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow... this is quite disturbing. I mean... i*c*st much? I really have to wonder what was going through the son's mind.


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 26, 2006)

Oedipus with an edge.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 26, 2006)

Yaminake said:


> I think the term "Mother fucker" can be used properly here? o_o



lol               .


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 26, 2006)

...Incestual MILFer...bah! Well, as long as she was hot, it really shouldn't be his fault.


----------



## geG (Nov 26, 2006)

Just _had_ to be in Alabama, didn't it. ¬_¬


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 26, 2006)

That is SO wrong.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 26, 2006)

Woah I'm having serious Deja Vu here. Was this posted before or am I having prophetic visions again?


----------



## Yaminake (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry if it was posted here already. >< I tried to look for it and I didnt find any but I could of missed it.


----------



## ez (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah this same news was posted a while ago


----------



## s0id3 (Nov 26, 2006)

damn...wtf is wrong w/ ppl...


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Nov 26, 2006)

Um .... wow. o__o Whats wrong with the world today ... ?


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 26, 2006)

...ugh god nasty mother fucker alrite.....*shudder* that is seriously rite...reminds me of odeiup


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

well its news to me.. 

LOL@pinkmint xD


----------



## Genesis (Nov 26, 2006)

Retaliation against the brother over a girlfriend and he raped his mother? Damn, that's just messed up.


----------



## warrior1000 (Nov 26, 2006)

pinkmint said:


> Oedipus with an edge.



There is a difference oedipus did not know he was sleeping with his mother, and when he did he was not proud of it. 

Although i dont know what the guy felt after he did that disgusting act.


----------



## Razza (Nov 26, 2006)

He's a smart guy I can tell 

/sarcasm.


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Nov 26, 2006)

thats wrong on sooooo many levels
>/.\<


what is wrong with people?!?!?!


----------



## Red (Nov 26, 2006)

curtsey of lord yu...
@topic at least he managed to get back at the brother"if i cant have ur girl friend then i'll have mom"


----------



## bloodstains (Nov 26, 2006)

who rapes their mom for revenge??


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

it was an act of desperation


----------



## Speedycat (Nov 26, 2006)

WTF! O_o ...Well...um...nice copypasta?


----------



## Saosin (Nov 26, 2006)

LOL .10char​


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 26, 2006)

i wonder if that guy has been get neasty thoughts in his head before....hmmm....


----------



## Red (Nov 26, 2006)

warrior1000 said:


> There is a difference oedipus did not know he was sleeping with his mother, and when he did he was not proud of it.
> 
> Although i dont know what the guy felt after he did that disgusting act.


Actually I think she is talking about the complex as opposed to the myth


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 26, 2006)

bloodspain said:


> who rapes their mom for revenge??


Gary Helms does.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2006)

Revenge can be a friend alright....


----------



## mechaBD (Nov 26, 2006)

How is fucking his mother revenge against his brother? It doesn't make any sense.


...In less his brother wanted her to. O.O!


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 26, 2006)

I dont believe that he just attacked mummy just to piss of his bro. He clearly had lust for her and became a little to attached to her(that sounded wrong ). The brother thing was just an comvinient excuse for him to act on his fantazies.


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Nov 26, 2006)

Holy hell this is so sick in so much nimbers =O


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Nov 26, 2006)

<.< white kids....


----------



## Raptor (Nov 26, 2006)

What a messed up guy :S


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2006)

N1nj45tyl3 said:


> <.< white kids....



Oh god another thing we need is for someone to start shit please delete your post someone is gonna find that rather offensive....


----------



## Ray (Nov 26, 2006)

Jin-E said:


> I dont believe that he just attacked mummy just to piss of his bro. He clearly had lust for her and became a little to attached to her(that sounded wrong ). The brother thing was just an comvinient excuse for him to act on his fantazies.



I think the same thing. This kid was already messed up and just wanted an excuse.


----------



## Amaretti (Nov 27, 2006)

So he raped his mother to get back at his brother? How the hell does that work?

1st bro: Yo, gimme back my girlfriend or I rape your mom!
2nd bro: She's your mom too...

Clearly, that wasn't a problem. :S

And sadly, I can no longer muster the surprise to be shocked at anything that comes out of America these days.  And I thought the man who got raped by a horse was about as low as you could sink...


----------



## Pinky~chan ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

I think the reason he raped his mother was probably because his brother had a close relationship with her and it would hurt him....but thats still no excuse its super wrong with a capital w and considering shes 45, her son is on sick son of a gun.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

wow fucking the same hole that he came out of...


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 27, 2006)

Perhaps she was his stepmum and the guy he took revenge was his half brother?

Not that it excuse his acts but at least we get the i*c*st smex picture adjusted.


----------



## deadfishy00 (Nov 27, 2006)

..... ewwwww we live in a strange world....


----------



## Pinky~chan ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

Jin-E said:


> Perhaps she was his stepmum and the guy he took revenge was his half brother?
> 
> Not that it excuse his acts but at least we get the i*c*st smex picture adjusted.



But if it was his step mom don't you think it would of been reported and it would of said "son raped stepmom" instead of "son rapes mom". Good point though.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

Jin-E said:


> Perhaps she was his stepmum and the guy he took revenge was his half brother?
> 
> Not that it excuse his acts but at least we get the i*c*st smex picture adjusted.



youre watching too many h-vids


----------



## Bender (Nov 27, 2006)

Ewwww... talk about friend.. Why didn't her ape his brothers girlfriend? I would,ve done that instead n not my mother. That's wrong on sooooo many levels.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 27, 2006)

pinkmint said:


> Oedipus with an edge.



Lol.


----------



## Pinky~chan ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Ewwww... talk about friend.. Why didn't her ape his brothers girlfriend? I would,ve done that instead n not my mother. That's wrong on sooooo many levels.



Whats wrong on so many levels is the fact that youde even consider raping anybody


----------



## Sho (Nov 27, 2006)

What a sick fuck.


----------



## Century (Nov 27, 2006)

Rape and i*c*st are two of the worse things you can see, together its really disturbing and just sick.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2006)

I can image the prison 

A: yeah why are you here, I killed some guy while robbing his house

guy: I raped my mother

A: wtf bend over boy


----------



## Pinky~chan ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

Century said:


> Rape and i*c*st are two of the worse things you can see, together its really disturbing and just sick.



I completely agree.


----------



## Lovewitches (Nov 27, 2006)

That guy must be quite disturbed.. cause this story is messed up D:


----------



## delirium (Nov 27, 2006)

Jin-E said:


> Perhaps she was his stepmum and the guy he took revenge was his half brother?
> 
> Not that it excuse his acts but at least we get the i*c*st smex picture adjusted.



Explanation that would make most sense so far. Still messed up situation.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Nov 27, 2006)

Yaminake said:


> Alabama - Police in Albertville say 19-year-old Gary Helms, Junior is charged with raping his 45-year-old mother.
> 
> Police say he did it to seek revenge against his brother after the two argued over a girlfriend.
> 
> ...




The part I don't get in all this is how the fuck does raping your own mom help in an argument about a girlfriend? Anyone else has this dumb feeling? I mean if he was to rape that girlfriend I guess I can understand but raping his own mom? That girlfriend must be a freaky bitch if he was trying to impress her with such disgusting act.


----------



## Pinky~chan ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

Heh, I dont think he was trying to impress her just piss his brother off


----------



## escamoh (Nov 27, 2006)

lol wtf why would he rape his mom as revenge??

theres more to it the meets the eye!


----------



## wickeddevil (Nov 27, 2006)

leave it to an Alabamian.


----------



## Rinali (Nov 27, 2006)

That's plain disgusting.


----------



## Lok (Nov 27, 2006)

That 'revenge on brother' thing is total bullshit, he's just trying to lighten his sentence.

Dumb mother fucker.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 27, 2006)

this seems so..crazy.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 27, 2006)

What a fucking asshole.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 27, 2006)

FUBAR . . . . .


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 27, 2006)

So basically this guy says "You know what would really burn my brother biscuits. Raping his mom" and he actually does it....


----------



## Knight of Fate (Nov 27, 2006)

What a mothafucka =/


----------



## Mojim (Nov 27, 2006)

Damn!! This is soooo wrong! -___-


----------



## Pinkaugust (Nov 27, 2006)

Yaminake said:


> Alabama - Police in Albertville say 19-year-old Gary Helms, Junior is charged with raping his 45-year-old mother.
> 
> Police say he did it to seek revenge against his brother after the two argued over a girlfriend.
> 
> ...



Only in america....

This is seriously fucked up! Not only for the Mother, who was raped by her own son, which she gave birth to and for many years saw growing, held him when he cried and fed him when he was hungry, bought toys for him and played with him, bathed him and taught him uncountably much.

Think of the kid, how fucked up he must be to rape his own mother to get revenge on his brother, over a girl???? He should be in a mental institute, not a prison!

All I have to say really is, poor mother....


----------



## kanda (Nov 27, 2006)

Pinkaugust said:


> Think of the kid, how fucked up he must be to rape his own mother to get revenge on his brother, over a girl???? He should be in a mental institute, not a prison!
> .



So True a mental Institute would be better. This guy defintley has problems and  needs help.

Sadly Though when I saw this I wasnt in shock Becuase i*c*st and rape are becoming a big problem these days.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Nov 27, 2006)

sharingan knight said:


> So True a mental Institute would be better. This guy defintley has problems and  needs help.
> 
> Sadly Though when I saw this I wasnt in shock Becuase i*c*st and rape are becoming a big problem these days.


_,and people say porn is bad.... porn is good because it keeps people from raping each other. Still.... sick son of a bitch_


----------



## kanda (Nov 27, 2006)

Hector-Twilight said:


> _,and people say porn is bad.... porn is good because it keeps people from raping each other. Still.... sick son of a bitch_



omg your right porn will save us all from raping why didnt I think of that.


----------



## warrior1000 (Nov 27, 2006)

the guy probably is getting his ass raped in jail for what he did.

Bend over mother fucker!


----------



## kanda (Nov 27, 2006)

warrior1000 said:


> the guy probably is getting his ass raped in jail for what he did.
> 
> Bend over mother fucker!



I fell sorry for anyone who has to share a cell with that sick bastard.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Nov 27, 2006)

sharingan knight said:


> I fell sorry for anyone who has to share a cell with that sick bastard.



_Why LOL   They will just grab him and have the joy of going threw the hershy highway, + he will feel how it is to get raped himself....  

now isent that justice? _


----------



## FrostXian (Nov 27, 2006)

My mother is ugly, I can't even have a proper i*c*st fantasy.


----------



## 2D (Nov 27, 2006)

wtf.. thats just wrong, After all that she did for him, raising him up, feeding him, clothing him, he fucks her to get revenge on his brother o.O


----------



## Sakura (Nov 27, 2006)

Now, that's a real mothafucka. D:
Why would the brother care about him raping their own mom?

MESSED UP.


----------



## B (Nov 27, 2006)

Hahahhaha, oh wow.


----------



## Hshen (Nov 27, 2006)

He want to revenge against his brother, but he raped his mother instead of that. He is so weird and i don't know what is on his mind.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 27, 2006)

its not a big deal this happens in hentai's all the time >.<


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 27, 2006)

wow friend....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 27, 2006)

I wonder what their Christmas card will be like?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 27, 2006)

I blame Freud.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 27, 2006)

....Wow. This is sick O.o


----------



## Tanabe (Nov 27, 2006)

sicko.. I bet the mom feels ashamed. they said his mom was drunk she might have been an alcoholic and the family was really missed up.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 27, 2006)

What is wrong with people these days?  How do you do that to your own mother? Blah.


----------



## Turnip Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

I would imagine that he achieved his goal of pissing off his brother, though.

Sicko. o_O


----------



## Akkarin323 (Nov 27, 2006)

45 years old....19 years old....
mother...........son....
ergh.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 27, 2006)

Geg said:


> Just _had_ to be in Alabama, didn't it. ?_?



That's EXACTLY what I thought too!


----------



## Mojim (Nov 27, 2006)

Tylenol Girl said:


> I wonder what their Christmas card will be like?


Haha..lol 
Nice one ^^.Must be an ugly one


----------



## Aya (Nov 27, 2006)

D= argh, that's just sick >_<


----------



## hao_asakura (Nov 27, 2006)

he's watching too many son-mother hentai-theme


----------



## Sora(kingdom Hearts) (Nov 27, 2006)

god..how sick can people be?


----------



## kanda (Nov 27, 2006)

Sora(kingdom Hearts) said:


> god..how sick can people be?



You should allready know from reading this thread.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 27, 2006)

hao_asakura said:


> he's watching too many son-mother hentai-theme



Or reading too much Freud...:S


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 27, 2006)

Weird thats just sick it makes you die a little inside.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 27, 2006)

_Gary: HEY, you stole my girlfriend, in revenge i fucked your Mom, so HAH there, in your face!
Bob: But gary we're brothers we have the same mom.
Gary: oooooh fuck._

Might reconsider having children after all later on O_O'


----------



## sel (Nov 27, 2006)

ahh - my brain hurts - that is too wrong... =[



Geg said:


> Just _had_ to be in Alabama, didn't it. ?_?



yeah lol


----------



## [Uchiha]Madara (Nov 27, 2006)

These kind of things only happen in America...rofl


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow that is disgusting. I really don't see how raping the mother would bring revenge on the brother, unless the mother liked the other brother more or vise versa.


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Nov 27, 2006)

This is a very scary and weird moment in my life, where I read this and sit here, ready to gag...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 27, 2006)

Actually, did he even use a condom???


----------



## Seany (Nov 27, 2006)

What a wierdo.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Nov 27, 2006)

US and A... Eh...


----------



## Hana (Nov 27, 2006)

All I have to say is FTW?!? Eeeewwwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Nov 27, 2006)

wtf.. 

mother fucker XDD


----------



## Sayo (Nov 27, 2006)

LostShinobi said:


> All I have to say is FTW?!? Eeeewwwwwww!!!!!!!



FTW = For the Win, thus approving the actions quoted.
i'm guessing you ment WTF, or i do hope so . ..


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 27, 2006)

Sayo said:


> FTW = For the Win, thus approving the actions quoted.
> i'm guessing you ment WTF, or i do hope so . ..



It's a Freudian slip! :amazed


----------



## CarolinaB (Nov 27, 2006)

It freaks me out that I'm not very disturbed by this! 

Seriously, I read the article and I simply roll my eyes, then I realize that I was disgusted but not shocked. That some messed up shit, but I'm way to used to hear and read about horrible things that I'm not shocked anymore... I thing the dude dying from horse sex really kill all my hope in humanity. Bastard!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hey hey! the guy just wanted to fit in


he probably thought it was a cool way to say "wtf" xD


----------



## Goom (Nov 28, 2006)

normally im against torture but torture his ass plz


----------



## Sakuragi (Nov 28, 2006)

^ Seconded.


----------



## kahlmoo (Nov 28, 2006)

Tanabe said:


> sicko.. I bet the mom feels ashamed. they said his mom was drunk she might have been an alcoholic and the family was really missed up.


Yeah i've been thinking...like, how does one become so sick?
Do yall think it happened because of how he was raised? It did say the mom was drunk...that makes me think she had a bad alcohol problem (and you could throw in the Alabama hillbilly stereotype in there too >.>)...seems like some trailer park, broken family (like the kind you see on Jerry Springer)...while I do feel sorry for the mom...i can't help but think some of it were her fault ><...i mean, in raising the boy... >.>;...idunno D:

And for the people saying "how can raping the bro's mom be revenge?"
well, think if it were your mom....i'd be fucking pissed if my bro raped my mom...i'd probably try to kill him


----------



## Hyuuga (Nov 28, 2006)

WTF? Just..wtf? 



			
				zaidpyker said:
			
		

> normally im against torture but torture his ass plz



Agree.


----------



## Aman (Nov 28, 2006)

Omfg... >_>


----------



## RockLee (Nov 28, 2006)

Ewww.

Ewww ewww ew  ewww ewww

HE HELD HER DOWN?!

Eww eww ewwww eeeewww eewww iik eww ewww blargh ew.

OMG *ew*


----------



## Kasedilla (Nov 28, 2006)

... Buh? D:

That just reeks of many levels of 'Eww' and 'WTF'. Mainly 'Eww' at the fact that he raped his mom, and mainly 'WTF' at the fact that he claimed to rape his mom out of spite for his brother. :|

I'm sad to say, though, that I'm not shocked in the least. Just horribly disgusted and rather confused.

Also, does anybody other than myself think their may be a connection between the incident and the fact that the guy's mother was passed out drunk on the couch?

There definetly seems to be more to this than what meets the eye...


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tortue to the max.. but what should the torture be?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 28, 2006)

Mum = pwned lol...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 28, 2006)

o Wow :shock


----------



## Brandt (Nov 28, 2006)

Shadowangel510 said:


> Tortue to the max.. but what should the torture be?



Cell mates with a big guy name Bubba?


----------



## EXhack (Nov 28, 2006)

I reccommend a 400 pound trick named Titan, a rather muscular black guy with a 4 foot pixellation emanating from his crotch.

This guy deserves whatever he gets. And he might the father of his half-brother...


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Nov 28, 2006)

Eww, 45 years old?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 28, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Ewww.
> 
> Ewww ewww ew  ewww ewww
> 
> ...



 For some reason I found this too funny.


----------



## Hyuuga (Nov 28, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Ewww.
> 
> Ewww ewww ew  ewww ewww
> 
> ...



This sums it up pretty well...



			
				Chibi-Usa said:
			
		

> For some reason I found this too funny.



same here


----------



## quizzlix?! (Nov 28, 2006)

XD lol, what a jackass


----------



## Taraqs (Nov 30, 2006)

I guess he was thinking MILF all the way.


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Nov 30, 2006)

I cant see why he did this... Maybe the girlfriend!! But the mom? YOUR MOM???


----------



## Taraqs (Nov 30, 2006)

Shadowangel510 said:


> I cant see why he did this... Maybe the girlfriend!! But the mom? YOUR MOM???



LIKE I SAID MILF ALL THE WAY   :spwank  :abduct


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Nov 30, 2006)

Taraqs said:


> LIKE I SAID MILF ALL THE WAY   :spwank  :abduct


Lol but it still makes me sick... Egh!!! Not to mention in alabama? Double LOL!!!


----------



## Taraqs (Nov 30, 2006)

Click my spoiler siggy and you will find out more. This song says it all he was thinking of this song in he's head during and after the rape. Nintendo newsletter


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 30, 2006)

Was the mom hot atleast?


----------



## Taraqs (Nov 30, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> Was the mom hot atleast?



She was a MILF to her son so I guess so. Nintendo newsletter he Smacked that didn't he


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Nov 30, 2006)

Yaminake said:


> Alabama - Police in Albertville say 19-year-old Gary Helms, Junior is charged with raping his 45-year-old mother.
> 
> Police say he did it to seek revenge against his brother after the two argued over a girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, i just vomited.


----------



## Taraqs (Nov 30, 2006)

So did I so join the club


----------



## Taraqs (Nov 30, 2006)

So did I so join the club


----------



## Hyuuga (Nov 30, 2006)

Shadow Raki-黒いドラゴン7 said:


> Excuse me, i just vomited.



same here


----------



## EXhack (Nov 30, 2006)

This guy fails. And guess fucking what! He might be his brother's daddy!


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 30, 2006)

Haha he Owned his brother so bad thier xD


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 30, 2006)

Jesus christ.Your own mother!


----------



## tigerchic121 (Nov 30, 2006)

That is really, really wrong...the world today is just so screwed up.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 30, 2006)

Yup,it is.All kinds of shit happens.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 30, 2006)

Cyborg Superman said:


> its not a big deal this happens in hentai's all the time >.<



True also that's my favorite genre as well i*c*st ftw.


----------



## Demon Lord (Nov 30, 2006)

Ehhh?
0_____o
That is really fucked up, I think that kid needs help


----------



## Sakashi (Dec 1, 2006)

seriously,
W
T
F
?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 1, 2006)

sweet news! I wish I would rape my mom or sister!!! kukukuku!!!


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hans Günsche said:


> sweet news! I wish I would rape my mom or sister!!! kukukuku!!!



o.O Uh... Right... not... But I still can't see why he did this, besides he likes MILF's alot... I'd kill my brother if he did this... And he'd be missing!!!


----------



## Belldandy (Dec 1, 2006)

Ewwww! That's just gross. I mean if you going to get back at your brother do it some other way.


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nojiko said:


> Ewwww! That's just gross. I mean if you going to get back at your brother do it some other way.


Like putting his hand in warm water XD!!!! That never gets old...


----------



## darkviper (Dec 2, 2006)

wow what a mofo... how can you do that to a person who has carried you all your life


----------



## Taraqs (Dec 2, 2006)

He was smoken some pcp and watching MILF's gone wild.


----------



## blueradio (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow. This story really takes the cake.


----------



## DannyStardust (Dec 5, 2006)

That's incredibly wrong, no justification for the act whatsoever. However I think mentally something must not be all together up there if his brain accepted that as a just retaliation. Perhaps a chemical imbalance of some sort affected his judgement, which is why it's important to get to know your children better, because although this is horrible, I feel things like this can be prevented.


----------



## Vince Johnson (Dec 5, 2006)

i had sex with my mom but it wasnt rape


----------



## Troublesome (Dec 5, 2006)

Vince Johnson said:


> i had sex with my mom but it wasnt rape



lol... how was it?


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 5, 2006)

> i had sex with my mom but it wasnt rape



Some things should never be discussed in public.


----------



## hOmeb0i (Dec 5, 2006)

Vince Johnson said:


> i had sex with my mom but it wasnt rape



pshh liar, we need proof.


----------



## Shadowangel510 (Dec 5, 2006)

Vince Johnson said:


> i had sex with my mom but it wasnt rape


o.O much....


----------



## Draffut (Dec 5, 2006)

I could see if maybe that was his STEPbrother and STEPmother, how it would be gettering back at him....

But otherwise this whole story just seams really fucked up.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Dec 5, 2006)

What I don't get is what an argument with his brother had to do with their mother.

And really, after she woke up and tried to get away, who could actually hold his own mother down until he finished? That's just wrong on so many levels.

My guess is that he has anger management problems and was in some kind of rage, so in his desire for revenge, he didn't even have the mental capacity to reason that raping their mother was not only sick, but not a way to get revenge on his brother...

...Hmph. Well this certainly isn't restoring what little hope I may have left for men. They just let their testosterone rule them, and let their dicks do the thinking. They're always the ones letting their anger and desire for revenge control them, rather than finding healthy ways to deal with it.

[/bitterness]

Heh...And don't even tell me all men are not like that. I know . I just can't help responding this way after reading an article like this.


Edit: About Vince Johnson: LOL If he really did, which I highly doubt, then it doesn't really matter, as long as it wasn't rape .


----------



## OMGicantbelieveit (Dec 5, 2006)

lol. For getting back at his brother? 

God he's a douche.

EDIT:


Vince Johnson said:


> i had sex with my mom but it wasnt rape


Dude....ew.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 5, 2006)

Vince Johnson said:


> i had sex with my mom but it wasnt rape


IF it was real....there must be something wrong with you


----------



## exmorte (Dec 5, 2006)

I totally believe this the moment I saw alabama as the location. Bunch a crazy hicks...


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 8, 2006)

Disturbing.

And stupid. why would he rape his MOM to get revenge against his BROTHER for a fight over a GF? wtf.


----------



## momolade (Dec 8, 2006)

if he wanted revenge he should have just raped his brother


----------



## Brandt (Dec 8, 2006)

Hatsumomo said:


> if he wanted revenge he should have just raped his brother



You don't think that crossed his mind? He probably would if the stigma of being a possible homosexual wasn't involved.


----------



## Circe (Dec 10, 2006)

This is by far the most revolting thing I've ever heard in my life. Your mother, YOUR MOTHER!!!!!  Oedipus Complex anyone?   EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.......My goodness. 


warrior1000 said:


> the guy probably is getting his ass raped in jail for what he did.
> 
> Bend over mother fucker!


A fitting punishment.


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 10, 2006)

Vince Johnson said:


> i had sex with my mom but it wasnt rape



Too much information! Some things are better left unsaid


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 10, 2006)

Vince Johnson said:


> i had sex with my mom but it wasnt rape



dats nasty as fuck


----------



## lastmn4ever (Jan 1, 2007)

thats a disturbing mental picture      she couldent of been that hot it must of been a wierd point in time


----------



## Shanksx (Jan 1, 2007)

That is seriously sick..


----------



## shadowtyphoon23 (Jan 1, 2007)

wait, revenge on his brother by raping his mom. what kind of messed up logic is that.


----------



## DarkerEminense (Jan 1, 2007)

woah ...thats kinda messed up - err I reckon they should just snip the guys balls off and be done with it. After a thorough iron wool scrotum scrub that is!


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 1, 2007)

The son had the right idea.


----------



## Shurikien (Jan 1, 2007)

scary *twitch*


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 1, 2007)

Uhhhhhhhh.... yeah... 



			
				Hatsumomo said:
			
		

> if he wanted revenge he should have just raped his brother




*Spoiler*: __ 



The first thing that came to my mind after reading that was ItaSasu...


----------



## JeffStudios (Jan 2, 2007)

Yaminake said:


> Alabama - Police in Albertville say 19-year-old Gary Helms, Junior is charged with raping his 45-year-old mother.
> 
> Police say he did it to seek revenge against his brother after the two argued over a girlfriend.
> 
> ...


 

Well it was in Alabama, What did you expect?

thats really disturbing by the way.


----------



## lastmn4ever (Jan 3, 2007)

Vince Johnson said:


> i had sex with my mom but it wasnt rape


 what has the world come to!    God dam I wont stand for this!!


----------



## impakt (Jan 3, 2007)

This does nothing nut raise an eyebrow and imagine myself doing this.
And it isn't pleasant and I hope I never imagine this again.
But wow, I guess it's understandable coming from Alabama.


----------



## naruto-x demon (Jan 3, 2007)

wow thats disturbing, i mean i*c*st rape with a 45 year-old,......ew.


----------



## naruto-x demon (Jan 3, 2007)

lastmn4ever said:


> what has the world come to!    God dam I wont stand for this!!



its called hell on earth, the sign that it is happening is micheal jackson


----------



## kataimiko (Jan 3, 2007)

Shodai said:


> Retaliation against the brother over a girlfriend and he raped his mother? Damn, that's just messed up.





the "girlfriend" must have been his younger sister.


----------



## L (Jan 3, 2007)

say what? 

.....OMG!   

*twitches* *falles down in agony* vomits horribly* *plead's to die* 


                                      *gets his wish*


----------



## naruto-x demon (Jan 3, 2007)

kataimiko said:


> the "girlfriend" must have been his younger sister.



lol, now thats sooo true


----------



## naruto-x demon (Jan 3, 2007)

E said:


> say what?
> 
> .....OMG!
> 
> ...



* pokes the guy with a stick* yup hes dead.......:amazed


----------



## Darth Payne (Jan 3, 2007)

Wouldn't it make more sense to rape the brother or girlfriend. o_O


----------



## TylerPie (Jan 3, 2007)

0_0
omg....


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 3, 2007)

nice old news, I wish I want rape my mom and sister... rape is funny as hell


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 3, 2007)

lol that has to be a joke......(i hope)

this is quite disgusting....what a person has to go through in their life before they even start thinking of that kind of stuff is very disturbing


----------



## darkwater297 (Jan 3, 2007)

Atleast he wasn't a Grandmother fucker.


----------



## kirab (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought I couldn't be surprised any more but DAMN!


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Jan 3, 2007)

very disturbing images have struck my head.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2007)

WHAT THE BLOODY FUCK?!


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jan 3, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Atleast he wasn't a Grandmother fucker.



Thank you for scarring my minds eye.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 3, 2007)

Yaminake said:


> Alabama - Police in Albertville say 19-year-old Gary Helms, Junior is charged with raping his 45-year-old mother.
> 
> Police say he did it to seek revenge against his brother after the two argued over a girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Oedepus much?


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 4, 2007)

wow thats wrong he should die


----------



## Vanity (Jan 4, 2007)

Linku ♥ said:


> Um .... wow. o__o Whats wrong with the world today ... ?



Sadly, I think the world has always been this way.

Anyway, I agree this is pretty disturbed.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 4, 2007)

..... sick... sooo sick... his mom must have been hot >_>


----------



## Partial_Multisize_Chouji (Jan 4, 2007)

this is freaking SICK


----------



## Sogeking (Jan 4, 2007)

that's just goddamned wrong.


----------



## Zazen (Jan 4, 2007)

She probably deserved it. I would have raped my mom if she was not ugly, I do not like her.


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jan 4, 2007)

Isnt that a little harsh Zazen?


----------



## yuffie97 (Jan 4, 2007)

i*c*st make me sick.


----------



## Pandora (Jan 5, 2007)

This is *disgusting* and *sad*. How can people do this. D=


----------



## Nazere_Stark (Jan 6, 2007)

Lmao that is really just wrong. Mother..fucker..lol. It would have to be in the U.S.A and Alabama. Those of us in the U.S.A have a lot of people here we are ashamed of.


----------



## charlottep3241 (Jan 6, 2007)

Woah...thats so wrong, so how exactly does get back at his brother...it just means he's a sick fuck who raped his mum XS


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 6, 2007)

This kid has an Oedipus complex.


----------



## Azley (Jan 6, 2007)

Holy Shit oO Dunno what to say but thats just...sick. I mean how can anyone Rape his own Mother? Even if she is pretty I never ever could do that in any kind of Way. - He's he is -indeed- a friend.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Remus said:


> Oedipus with an edge.



ha, just what i thought when i read the article. C'mon he took revenge just because there was an argument about his brother's gf? Cmon buddy im not saying revenge is a good thing, but wasn't there any other option?


----------



## silver_dagger (Jan 8, 2007)

i*c*st in a wh0le new level?i wonder what was on his mind..
and for revenge?huh??i dont get the point 0f raping his own mother for what?--revenge?..


----------



## redfalcon (Jan 11, 2007)

This is just really disqusting and sick.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 11, 2007)

What a madafaka!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 11, 2007)

^^ I think you mean "Mutha Farka!"


----------



## OmniStrife (Jan 11, 2007)

Boy, I sure hope he used rubber, unless he want's to be the father of his own brother... err.... ye.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 13, 2007)

How does raping his mother account for "revenge"? That's messed up.


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah, swolen foot complex


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmm... This is definatly going down as one of the craziest things I have ever heard. Honestly the boy has problems.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jan 13, 2007)

[Speachlessness]...[/Speachlessness]Wow, she was 45, too...poor kid. 

Maybe I missed the meeting, but how does raping your mom get revenge on your brother with an argument about his girlfriend?

Or maybe...the mom IS his girlfriend. It'd make sense...


----------

